# [EVDL] Leaf



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hungry for more EV news?

http://www.bluecar.fr
http://tazzari-zero.com
http://www.optimalenergy.co.za/

-Osmo


gottdi kirjoitti 17.2.2010 kello 6.03:

>
> Well Nissan has their first commercial out. Saw it during the 
> Olympics. Watch
> on YouTube in full screen mode. It's about time.
>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6PSnzRnUxY&feature=player_embedded
>
> Pete 
> -- 
> View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Leaf-tp1558219p1558219.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive 
> at Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] leaf*

I.v heard from a very good source that the leaf is not cracked up to be what its advertised to be,, 100 mile range?? sure, at 22 MPH and no wind, and on a table flat road. at 50 MPH its drops off like falling off a cliff ...So hear we go again, more teasing more .."its almost good" and" by it and if you cant get 100 mile range your not driving it right". The person that told me this ,asked for his deposit back after asking then demanding many times on performance data on the car, Nissan didnt want to give it to him, but did in the end . More of the "screw you , we'll build what we want. and deliver any piece of shit we can" attitude. BUT I was expecting this from them.. just another day at manufacturing land 

ev-blue.com 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100923/760debb7/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] leaf*



> Electric Blue auto convertions wrote:
> > I.v heard from a very good source that the leaf is not cracked up to be what its advertised to be,, 100 mile range?? sure, at 22 MPH and no wind, and on a table flat road. at 50 MPH its drops off like falling off a cliff ...So hear we go again, more teasing more .."its almost good" and" by it and if you cant get 100 mile range your not driving it right". The person that told me this ,asked for his deposit back after asking then demanding many times on performance data on the car, Nissan didnt want to give it to him, but did in the end . More of the "screw you , we'll build what we want. and deliver any piece of shit we can" attitude. BUT I was expecting this from them.. just another day at manufacturing land
> 
> I'm in line for a Leaf. My middle name is either "Disaster" or
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] leaf*



> Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > On Thu, Sep 23, 2010 at 09:18:03AM -0400, Electric Blue auto
> > convertions wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] leaf*

Martin, in your remark,
"27kW on a reasonably slippery vehicle like the leaf should give 100m
at 50mph - so don't give up on it just yet!"
1.) Did you mean 100 METERS or MILES ??
And Personally I also hope it is Miles. As we all are too often disappointed
by the Manufacturers. As they promise the World but do not deliver.
Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.
w*ww.E-V-T-I-Inc.COM* (Adviser) EVTI-EVA Education Chapter
Phone (863) 944 - 9913
---------------------------------------------------------------------------=
---------------------------
On Thu, Sep 23, 2010 at 1:57 PM, Martin WINLOW <[email protected]>wr=
ote:

>
>


> Willie McKemie wrote:
> >
> > > On Thu, Sep 23, 2010 at 09:18:03AM -0400, Electric Blue auto
> > > convertions wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] leaf*

Willie, I also,"I'm looking for in the Leaf is reliability. And a network
of repair facilities.
So say we all, And I am trying to enlarge on that last item too.
Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.
www.E-V-T-I-Inc.COM (Adviser) EVTI-EVA Education Chapter
Phone (863) 944 - 9913
---------------------------------------------------------------------------=
-----------------------------------------------------


> Willie McKemie <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > On Thu, Sep 23, 2010 at 09:18:03AM -0400, Electric Blue auto convertions
> > wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] leaf*

If we pin out hopes on the Leaf and it DOESN'T kick out 100miles for
everyone
that is going to be a bit of a setback for EVs isn't it ?
We can only hope that Nissan is using as little of the battery as possible
(50% DOD ?) when quoting these ranges,
and we'll routinely see cars doing 120-130miles
I hope they're playing it safe and not setting everyone up (buyers and
supporters) for a nasty outcome.
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100923/971ed749/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] leaf*

I found out last weekend that my Honda del Sol conversion with 14kWH of
battery (144V lithium, 100 AH) would go 50 miles to completely out. That
was a combination of highway (at 55-60 MPH) and city (35 MPH stop and go).
The del Sol is pretty small, but it is heavy for its size and not
particularly aerodynamic. I think 100 miles on 27 kWH of battery in a car
specially designed to be efficient is at least pretty close.

Mike

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Dennis Miles
Sent: Thursday, September 23, 2010 2:47 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] leaf

Martin, in your remark,
"27kW on a reasonably slippery vehicle like the leaf should give 100m
at 50mph - so don't give up on it just yet!"
1.) Did you mean 100 METERS or MILES ??
And Personally I also hope it is Miles. As we all are too often disappointed
by the Manufacturers. As they promise the World but do not deliver.
Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.
w*ww.E-V-T-I-Inc.COM* (Adviser) EVTI-EVA Education Chapter
Phone (863) 944 - 9913


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] leaf*

Wayne, you have built enough EV's to know that not only is it possible, it
is very likely that the leaf will get 100 miles per charge.

Hell, I have built several electric SUV's (Toyota Rav4's) with 28KW lithium
packs that will do over 100 miles per charge at 60mph with a off the shelf
DC systems. 

The Toyota Rav4 EV's built 10+ years ago could do it as well

With all of the advances in battery technology etc. we have seen over the
last several years, what makes you think that Nissan couldn't do it with
slightly smaller pack and componets designed specifically for the task ?

Dave Kois
Current EV Tech, LLC
http://www.currentevtech.com
253-988-5020
Skype dkoisii



-----
Dave Kois
Current EV Tech, LLC
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/leaf-tp2552025p2553051.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] leaf*



> Martin WINLOW <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > On 23 Sep 2010, at 15:56, Willie McKemie wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] leaf*

Rather surprising to see a post like this from someone who's done
conversions. Nissan has clearly stated a range of mileage under a range of
conditions, from sitting in traffic in the heat with the A/C on, 48 miles,
to 138 miles at 38mph at 68 degrees. 100 miles was done using the LA4 EPA
driving cycle. 27kwh pack gives you 100 miles at 270wh/mi, not unreasonable
at all. I've gotten 50 miles from my 11kwh pack in mixed driving with my
Fiero in the summer, but I've also only gotten 35 miles in cooler weather
under different conditions. Your mileage may vary. 




> Electric Blue auto convertions wrote:
> >
> > I.v heard from a very good source that the leaf is not cracked up to be
> > what its advertised to be,, 100 mile range?? sure, at 22 MPH and no wind,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] leaf*

I drove a leaf to work one day last fall -- 76 miles and got a little range anxiety as I drove at speeds in the upper 60's. IN driving the 76 miles home I drove 55 mph and still had an extra range of 12 miles. It really is a nice riding car--just wish I could get more miles per charge. You probably could get the 100 miles at speeds of 45-50mph. 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] leaf*

The driving range is a matter of consumer option with Tesla's Model S----for a few extra thousand frog skins (dollars) the car will go 300 miles per charge!

Lightning Woman Maka



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > I drove a leaf to work one day last fall -- 76 miles and got a little range anxiety as I drove at speeds in the upper 60's. IN driving the 76 miles home I drove 55 mph and still had an extra range of 12 miles. It really is a nice riding car--just wish I could get more miles per charge. You probably could get the 100 miles at speeds of 45-50mph.
> >
> ...


----------

